# Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 memory loss



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Tech support i have this problem with roller coaster tycoon 3 yeah whenever i want to play the game my display monitor keeps saying mode not supported what should i do also i have this problem with other games as well. please help


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys i installed the roller coaster tycoon 3 and when i go 2 play it comes up with a error WHAT SHOULD I DO PLEASE HELP:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Perhaps you not have enough RAM memory?


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

Judging by your computer specs, you have enough RAM. However even though the video card is listed, the amount of video memory isn't listed. I have an NVidia GE Force FX 5200 256MB graphics card. You may not have enough video memory or you need to update your graphics driver. That may be the reason for the error message. Your driver may be too old for that game. The first thing you should try, is updating the driver for your video card.


----------



## nitrous123 (Apr 23, 2007)

tried updating my graphics driver and i hv more than enough memory


----------

